# bully bumps



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

my dog has these bumps on her back, heard from a friend they are 'bully bumps' and i am taking her to the vet saturday morning to do a check up and going to ask then too. i don't know what is causing it, it could possible be her food. she is not outside all the time, only when we are around, she stays inside when we're not home and what not. she has flea medicine and bathes twice a month. any advice?


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*Depends on what you mean one of my females not a bully but had pimple like bumps on her tail and some on her chin but those where caused from eating out of plastic bowls.*


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

onyx had small bumps around his eyes chest and ears. we didnt take them too seriously but as time passed he started to lose fur around these areas. it turned out to be mange it was demodex mange (i really dont think thats how you spell it but thats how it basically sounds.) so its a good thing your getting them checked out early!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL bully bumps that is a new one to me... sounds like a slang term for one of the following skin conditions:
pyoderma
mange
folliculitis
allergic reaction
staph infection
or other dermatological conditions

Have the vet do a skin scraping to rule out mange mites and go from there...


----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

lol, yeah "bully bumps" is just what one of my friends told me, it looks like they're going away a little bit, but theres at least 30 on her back, nothing to big and no losing hair or anything them, just looks like little pimples, i couldn't get her to the vet this saturday they were too busy, but she is going in first thing friday morning. thanks for all ur opinions.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

curious to know how it turns out keep us posted!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hope she is better asap. If they are already going away... I'd guess contact allergy


----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

yeah i thought maybe she was allergic to something, i thought the laundry detergent because she got them after i washed her blanket. thought it was some sort of contact, its weird because they'll get smaller and bigger depends on the day, just havent really pin pointed what causes it. she doesnt seem to be bothered by them either. when i googled bully bumps i read something about the dogs chewing on their paws (could be an allergy of some sort), well sometimes i catch her with her whole paw in her mouth, lol, but just thought she was just being funny till i read that, thats when i decided to take her to the vet after all. i don't want it to turn into something serious when it could have been treated sooner.


----------

